# greenup dam 1-16



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

me and my son fished ky side 10am-4pm today he caught 7 sauger i caught 2thought i was going to get skunked by a 12 year old i didnt catch a fish untill around 3pm he had 2 with in first 30min. .they were other guys there said they got there about 7 when we left they had about 12 sauger between 4 of them


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't know which one is Teethyfish but I fished along side his groupe from about 3-6 pm with catching.Forgot my light or would have stayed a few more hours as it was good weather for January fishing even the night which I seem to have better luck especially this year.Did have some equipment problems,ruined the line on both the reels with me but did have line to respool one but not enough to have kept me from catching.Good bunch to fish alongside.
Jake


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

kyjake said:


> Don't know which one is Teethyfish


Teethy is the funny looking one


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thought that was his private spot anyway and had set there so much he had worn the rock to fit him.
Jake


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Guess I'll learn now to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## BassMasster29 (Jan 21, 2012)

Think they would hit at night?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

sometimes they hit better at night


----------

